# Mould/fungus on mangrove roots. Help!



## JFRC (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys, we refurb/stripped out a tank a couple of weeks ago. Cleaned everything and refilled. We added some new mangrove roots and plants and filled the tank up as usual.

Left it to settle for 2 weeks and during these weeks some white mould/fungus like substance has developed on the mangrove roots. Does anyone know what this is and how to get rid of it??

Some pics below, nearly impossible to get in focus though!

Cheers in advance.

Jc


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Give the mangrove roots a good scrub with water - then boil them for 20 mins or so - let them cool down overnight.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

It's totally normal and harmless.. give it a few weeks and it'll go away. : victory:

Lots of snails and shrimp love to eat it!


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

it looks like gloss pealing off or maybe some sort of sap lol probs just sap tho


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

It is sap. Thats why the company who import it (Unipac) state to soak it for three days in three complete changes of water. In reality it needs a real good scrub and soaking for longer. The scrubbing sometimes helps with pieces that float.

I'd take it out scrub it thoroughly. And soak for another week or so and try it again.


----------



## JFRC (Jul 29, 2009)

Luca Brasi said:


> It is sap. Thats why the company who import it (Unipac) state to soak it for three days in three complete changes of water. In reality it needs a real good scrub and soaking for longer. The scrubbing sometimes helps with pieces that float.
> 
> I'd take it out scrub it thoroughly. And soak for another week or so and try it again.


Yeh didn't get told any of that, they just have it in giant bins for you to crawl through. 

However it has cleared up as our snail population has increase so i'm guessing in a week or two i'll have none left at all. 

Cheers for the advice people!


----------

